# Fishing music



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

What are your top musical choices while fly fishing/spin fishing ???

I enjoy quiet at times but at other times good tunes make a good day better
Here are some of my top pics when I'm on the water...


1. Steve kimock band
2. The grateful dead
3. Pink Floyd 
4. Jimmy buffet 
5. Bob Marley


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

spencer davis, grateful dead, rolling stones, YES of course Bob Marley and some other choice Reggae, and some steel drum - depends on my mood


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Flyman1 said:


> What are your top musical choices while fly fishing/spin fishing ???
> 
> I enjoy quiet at times but at other times good tunes make a good day better
> Here are some of my top pics when I'm on the water...
> ...



My top three are:

1. Jimmy Buffett
2. Jimmy Buffett
3. Jimmy Buffett

It is good to see the ol' Spencer Davis Group mentioned. They're iconic to me.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

flyfisher said:


> My top three are:
> 
> 1. Jimmy Buffett
> 2. Jimmy Buffett
> ...


I don't have a lot of them, but it just came to me - as on our sea trial with the BlueWave- I put a CD from the truck in the boat and _Gimme some lovin_ was the first song we played as we planed off and ran down the ICW. Beautiful day it was...

We do play Jimmy Buffett and Jack Johnson a lot too on the boat (figured they were the natural go to)


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I don't have a lot of them, but it just came to me - as on our sea trial with the BlueWave- I put a CD from the truck in the boat and _Gimme some lovin_ was the first song we played as we planed off and ran down the ICW. Beautiful day it was...
> 
> We do play Jimmy Buffett and Jack Johnson a lot too on the boat (figured they were the natural go to)


Not bragging at all but there were a couple of things I was into back in high school and just afterwards (during the early to mid-70s) that was sorta ahead of the curve. 

One was Buffett. I'm an old McGill kid (if you don't know it, it's now McGill-Toolen Catholic High in Mobile). We all knew who Buffett was thru his sister, who was a year ahead of our class. (Jimmy Buffett got out in 65). It was a big deal when he cut his first album etc. I was just a little young to be a part of the McGill crowd that used to go see him at the Battle House in the late 60s.

The other one was fly-fishing. Nobody much did any flyfishing down here...at least in saltwater. I'd come home from Bama in the mid-70s and walk the beach. I'd take as many beers as I could shove in my pockets along with a 7wt and the old glass minnows (pre Clauser minnows). Since not as many people were in the surf at Gulf Shores back then, more often than not I'd walk up on a school of skip jacks, blues, spanish etc. I'll promise you...people would stop and watch like they couldn't imagine using a flyrod in saltwater. I guess they figured I finally lost it.

Besides, if the fish didn't show there were plenty of babes to check out on the beach. :thumbup:


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Kelly McGuire, Redfish Island Album

http://www.redfishisland.com/home.html


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Druther hear line ripping off my reel.*

I can't imagine music on my boat when fishing, especially fly fishing. I couldn't hear Tarpon gulping or rolling with music masking what I need to hear. I don't hear nearly as well as I used to but I still catch a lot of fish by reacting to things I hear.

The snap of an outrigger pin is music to my ears too. Screaming reels can't be heard over heavy metal.

I wouldn't want to aggravate other anglers either. It might not matter to some folks but I can't handle noise (music) on my boat. 

I fished with a guy a few times who kept sports radio going 24/7. I had a hard time with it. Now days, after 50 years of chartering, I fish by myself or with my son and grandson who fish like I do.

Whatever floats your boat, I guess, but I won't fish in a boat with music. I have enough problem with rumbling diesels but I sure love the smell.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Capt Ken....

That's a great point. For the most part, I never listen to music while I'm fishing either. I was talking about when running to a spot or maybe running back in at the end of the day.

I might but some Buffett on while I'm snapper fishing or maybe chumming the oil rigs for Kings but, you are right, you can miss a lot.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't have music on my current sled.....yet, been thinking about adding some.
....but when riding a chum bag, sharks do like the metal 
I'll say I'm more like CaptKen, I like quiet. Between runs, whatever, BlackKeys, Rebelution, Gladesmen, RageAgainstTheMachine, KrizzKalico, Buck65, CCR, Buffet, anything really.
L8, Harry


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever is bouncing round in my head at the time. I doubt I could hear anything over the motor anyway....


----------

